# Frequency of entry on Visitors Visa?



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

I am in the process of applying for temporary residence (retirement visa). I have recently bought a house in SA and want to live there or visit as often as possible. If the worst happens and I am refused my TR visa I can still visit for 12 weeks at a time and as a UK citizen I don't need a visa to do this. I just wondered how often I can travel to SA in such capacity. Is there a regulated number of visits in a year? Is there a regulated timeframe between each visit? 

Any advice gratefully accepted.


----------

